# 1968 Gto Frt Lower Control Arm



## deaner352 (Oct 30, 2016)

Are there supposed to be a washer on the Bolts? My diagram doesn't show them and there were not any when I pulled the arms
Doesn't seem right to me?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

no washers used on lower control arm bolts.


----------

